# Rig Trip 6/14-15



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt Delynn and I took some of my customers offshore Tuesday for a little bluewater action. Wasn't able to leave the dock till 4:30PM, but Delynn and I had everything ready and tons of bait. They showed up, and we were backing out of the slip as they were stepping on the boat. Ride out was nice and we were able to cruise at 45mph to make up some time. 

We wanted to make a quick stop to catch some dinner for the grill. We were all shocked when the first fish on the boat was a 35lb cobia. Great start. Took off 5 min later with dinner, and hammered it to the rigs.

I am now 0-15, but we were so close to the Petronius that we couldn't pass by without checking for tuna. Delynn has caught here and I never have.. and still never have! Leave there quick and in a hurry to get to our destination. Got to our rig around 7:30pm. By 7:45, we had the first 50lb tuna in the boat. Around 8:15, we catch a 65lber on a popper 20ft from the boat. That fish didn't even put up a fight. Landed that fish in 5min or less. At this point I tell the guys that I will fire up the grill at 9pm for dinner. When 9pm rolls around, I have one guy on the front battling what ends up being a 86lb yft. I have another guy on a spinning rod fighting the 130lb yft that ate a popper, and I have to fight the 113lb yft. Needless to say, I didn't set the rod down to start the grill. We land all 3 fish, and then have a little dinner. By 10pm we have 8yft on the boat. After a little lull (30min), we just start throwing live bait behind the boat to get them fired up. Line in. Zing. 2nd line in. Zing. 3rd line in. Zing. 4th line in. Zing. Land all 4 to cap our limit. 

Our original plan was to go swording the rest of the night and then catch scamp and head home. Plans changed once we had no more ice and out of room in the fish box. Started back in around midnight. 40mi out we lose an engine and cant get on plane due to the weight of the boat. Make it back in at 7am, and we were tire and happy.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

can someone please fix the pics. cant figure out how to rotate. thanks!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice report. I knew when it started out with Capt. Delynn, it was going to be an excellent trip.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great report! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang awesome trip besides the engine


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

cliff k said:


> Our original plan was to go swording the rest of the night and then catch scamp and head home. Plans changed once we had no more ice and out of room in the fish box.


Thats a good problem to have! Nice report


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

All you have to do is read the first two words of the post and then assume there are going to be pictures of big fish....well done! :notworthy:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go,..... again capt!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Extremely nice report!! Sorry about the motor! Thanks for sharing and appreciate the pics!!


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome trip, thank you for sharing. We are coming up for 2 trips in 2 weeks and hope to do half as well as you did. Great job, but need to work on being late for dinner....LOL


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Curious. What happened to the engine?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

gear block issue I believe. in the shop now. hoping for the cheapest bad news!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

cliff k said:


> gear block issue I believe. in the shop now. hoping for the cheapest bad news!


Been there before. Hope its not to expensive. Thanks for the report.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fish whisperer strikes again


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some stud tuna. Awesome job.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that is a great trip! Limited out by midnight!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

SICK.
Great work. 
Whyme


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that's awesome! the seas must have laid down, it was a washing Monday evening. how big of a boat were you on?


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Well maybe next time you'll have better luck  Man those were some nice fish!! That's about par for the course for Delynn. Great job and good luck with the repair bill.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report. tuna on fire!!!!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Great trip...I think Cpt. Delynn is hiding gills under his shirt..
Love the boat.


----------

